# Building myself a new desktop for Christmas. Any opinions?



## xxCloudxx (Aug 18, 2009)

Ok, already bought the Antech Three Hundred Illusion found here:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129066

I'm trying to keep this fairly cheap for right now (gonna upgrade as I go), I have a 250 gb internal SATA hdd from another comp laying around that I'm gonna toss in. I also have a DVD+- RW drive laying around. Using onboard video card until I can afford a dedicated one.

Probably gonna up the RAM to 8 gb in a few months. I'll also probably add 2-3 more internal hdd. 

Heres the MOBO:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135271

Processor:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103808

RAM:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231275

Power Supply:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341022

Any other questions, just let me know. Thanks in advance!


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

Lookin' good, and yup everthing fits.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

What are you going to be doing with the computer? You wont nee 8gb of ram unless you are doing graphics design. If you are, then you will need a good Graphics card.


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

yes he said he is:


> Using onboard video card until I can afford a dedicated one.


----------



## xxCloudxx (Aug 18, 2009)

Ooudestomp said:


> What are you going to be doing with the computer? You wont nee 8gb of ram unless you are doing graphics design. If you are, then you will need a good Graphics card.


Most likely some gaming, nothing to great but some nonetheless. Might be doing some AutoCAD and video editing. Probably running either XP or Linux, although right now I'm leaning on Linux. Thought about 7 too, but I'm using it on my netbook and not enjoying it much.

Thanks for the opinion though, I just want it to be fast. Sick of having outdated computers that can't run anything.



echo off said:


> Lookin' good, and yup everthing fits.


Thanks, I'm glad. Usually I tend to miss something little whenever I look at compatibility.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend ECS motherboard, that's one of the worst on the market

Try to get an asus or gigabyte mobo, they are the best

Also if you're in america, get corsair or seasonic as power supply, ocz is ok but not the best there


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

what exactly i bad about ecs.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

everything, the quality of the components is horrible and I have seen several break down after a few months of usage


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

well luckily i have an asus pro MB


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

OK xxxCLOUDxxx get an asus or gigabyte or msi MB there better.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

ASSus or Gigabyte are the better Mobo's. MSI are OK but not the good quality they used to be.
OCZ PSU's are OK but not the better quality of SeaSonic & Corsair.
4GB of RAM is more than sufficient now and for some time to come.


----------



## xxCloudxx (Aug 18, 2009)

Hows this one?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131657
It's even got another SATA port. It's microATX though, will that matter at all or is the compatibility still good?

And hows this for the power supply guys?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

More power for a few cents less. SeaSonic S12II Bronze 620W about $85: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151096


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Tyree said:


> More power for a few cents less. SeaSonic S12II Bronze 620W about $85: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151096



thats a smart move!


----------



## xxCloudxx (Aug 18, 2009)

Tyree said:


> More power for a few cents less. SeaSonic S12II Bronze 620W about $85: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151096


Excellent find, thank you very much! What about the motherboard? Will the ASUS one I found be a suitable replacement for the ECS one? And will the change from ATX to microATX matter at all?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

If you're thinking of doing any overclocking, then don't get an mATX board, the OC options aren't very OC friendly, they can be overclocked, but not as much as a regular ATX board, they have much better bios features.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, my board is mATX and I don't really have any options to overclock, just the simple FSB, multiplier and ram latency timings

really difficult to overclock properly since a lot of features are not here, I don't even have the HT multiplier which is quite useful when overclocking 

took me a week to get my comp stable


----------



## xxCloudxx (Aug 18, 2009)

Niram said:


> Yes, my board is mATX and I don't really have any options to overclock, just the simple FSB, multiplier and ram latency timings
> 
> really difficult to overclock properly since a lot of features are not here, I don't even have the HT multiplier which is quite useful when overclocking
> 
> took me a week to get my comp stable





grimx133 said:


> If you're thinking of doing any overclocking, then don't get an mATX board, the OC options aren't very OC friendly, they can be overclocked, but not as much as a regular ATX board, they have much better bios features.


Ah, thanks for the info. I don't *plan* on overclocking it since I don't really like to screw with that too much. I'm guessing that it will be plenty fast enough for me for a long time (this is my new upgrade from a 3.0 ghz single core, 1 gb ram). 

But thanks again. I think I've got what I need to throw this bad boy together.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

MATX Mobo's are fine for standard use and the Asus is a good choice.
Best of luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## xxCloudxx (Aug 18, 2009)

Alright guys. Got the parts ordered  I'm pretty excited. One last question (hopefully). Will I need any additional cooling options/heatsinks or will everything I need be with what I ordered? The CPU has 3 fans already on it, I'm assuming that's efficient.


----------



## 723869 (Aug 2, 2010)

The case has 4 fans and your CPU will come with a heatsink. You should be good to go. Congratulations. :smile:


----------



## xxCloudxx (Aug 18, 2009)

Just thought I should follow up on this. 

Wanted to say a HUGE thank you to everyone that helped me with this. The computer is epic beyond all reason, working great, and I love it. Faster than anything I've ever used before in my life. Gotta get a few new HDDs and a video card but beyond that, it's perfect.

Thanks again! Would recommend this site and the people on it to anyone, any day.


----------

